# Yinxiu, epicentre of the Sichuan earthquake rebuilt



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

The 3 minute, 8.0 earthquake killed 70,000 (with another 18,000 missing), and made 10 million homeless 3 years earlier:

2008
















http://i.telegraph.co.uk, www.getfatmoney.com















www.sustainablechina.info









http://cache.boston.com


Much of Yixian was wiped off the map, entirely levelled and crushed by catastrophic landslides.

Yixian:










http://photocdn.sohu.com


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

*
Yixian 2011 *


Thanks to Hidden Dragon for posting these:

From Xinhuanet Photo Forum, by 布衣车夫
































































































































From Xinhuanet Photo Forum, By 布衣车夫


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

other rebuilt villages


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

wow pretty incredible - looks like they didn't go for height this time


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Yep they went for liveability. The people of these towns deserve that.

In microcosm these developments are what China would like to live like in the future, no longer the cookie cutter highrise blocks of the 1990s.


----------



## Karunel (Jun 13, 2008)

Amazing.


----------

